# Live from the bear stand.



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Let's here what is happening on ur hunt.good luck to everyone.


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

SWACK EM!!!


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

My son is ready south of Curtis.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good area,time to get r done. 


wishiwashuntin said:


> My son is ready south of Curtis.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Sat in the rain until the last available minute of shooting time. No bear. About 6:00 there was a rifle shot very, very close to me. I'm a bit nervous that might have been one of the few bears I have hitting the bait. No clue what they were shooting at, but I would feel alot better if I get some pics from my cell cam tonight.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Tonight was much better than last night. Sat in the rain for 7 hours in the open. Bears are wimps I just know I should of stayed in. Now tonight was a different story.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Weather was a little cool, but the sun came out this evening and I was sure I would see something. Saw 2 trash pandas, but that was it. At least there were no rifle shots, and the neighbors beagle wasnt doing laps around my bait at prime time like last night, so things are looking up!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Tonight’s the night!


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Tonight was the night for me! First time drawing a tag! What a rush!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats, nice bear


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Sturty7 said:


> Tonight was the night for me! First time drawing a tag! What a rush!
> View attachment 575473
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congratulations!


----------



## DQA (May 13, 2018)

Congratulations nice bear!


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats bud on that bear. Gets me excited. Sitting in camp right now listening to rain hit the tent hard. Hunt starts Monday and weather looks great. 7 baits and two hunters. Looking good so far. Loggers are the only problem for us right now. They effect us more than anything else ever has while bear hunting. This year is no exception.


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

johnIV said:


> Congrats bud on that bear. Gets me excited. Sitting in camp right now listening to rain hit the tent hard. Hunt starts Monday and weather looks great. 7 baits and two hunters. Looking good so far. Loggers are the only problem for us right now. They effect us more than anything else ever has while bear hunting. This year is no exception.


Thanks! Dressed at 350, my dad was in the blind with and it was a quick, clean kill! Doesn't get any better! Good luck to you guys!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sturty7 said:


> Thanks! Dressed at 350, my dad was in the blind with and it was a quick, clean kill! Doesn't get any better! Good luck to you guys!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Appreciate it. We'll probably need it


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Headed out for my first sit in red oak. Had a good looking bear on camera starting at 2:49 yesterday afternoon and same bear at 3:30 the day before. I hope he makes an appearance tonight. Preferably around the same time or this is going to be a long sit.

Good luck to anyone else getting out tonight.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Headed out for my first sit in red oak. Had a good looking bear on camera starting at 2:49 yesterday afternoon and same bear at 3:30 the day before. I hope he makes an appearance tonight. Preferably around the same time or this is going to be a long sit.
> 
> Good luck to anyone else getting out tonight.


Get im W.H.!
One calm precise shot. Get excited after.

Time is not on the clock waiting on stand. Till time to leave.
Hang in there. It always passes.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

ya don't count the minutes, enjoy being out there as long as you can! 9 years for a red oak tag. Soak it up


----------



## DQA (May 13, 2018)

Headed out for 1st sit Baldwin unit!


----------

